# Why Sekio's



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

alot of people seem to really like them why and why monsters?


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

good quality for good money ,and their 70,s watches are very desirable and reliable.im not sure of their divers but currently own a couple .

do you own any ? i wasnt a fan before i joined here but for now its all ill buy.

jason.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

well im tempted, one for same on rlt im might get before xmass, just wanted to know what all the hype is about


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

I liken it to buying a car,,,,,

To me, a Seiko is like buying a good german car,,,,, not quite as good as the best,,,,,, but a million times better then the rest.

Years ago - when working - I wasn't that bothered about _brands_,,,, I needed a tough, accurate watch & bought a used 6106 from a mate in the Merch. From that day - I have never been tempted to buy a different brand.

As I'm now disabled I can no longer afford the best Seiko's around,,,,, but even the cheaper ones are far more reliable than most.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Why Seiko's, cause there's just a huge choice of styles and pretty much something for everyone IMO :yes: also the prices for new and second hand also suit most WIS budgets


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Bang for the buck or (insert currency of your choice).


----------



## ramongonzalez (Jul 24, 2008)

The best, more beautifu. most complicated, actuals, collectible and desirable seiko are the 6138:

6138-0040 bullhead

6138-0011 UFO

6138-8020 Panda

6138-3002

These seiko 6138 are "must have"


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

'cos they're just great, simple as that 

I love the vintage stuff, great style, some timeless classic designs. Easy to work on and they have lots of history behind them.

Jap stuff rules, I use a Jap camera for work, drive a Jap car and own far too many Jap watches!!


----------



## revilo (Jun 5, 2008)

Got my first Seiko (an OM) from Roy just over a month ago. Totally agree with everyone else, for the money it is fantastic quality, feels great on the wirst, keeps great time and totally admired by everyone who sees it (even if they wouldnt wear orange themselves). Hasn't left my writst, having said that it doesnt have a great deal of competition.

great service from Roy BTW :rltb:

rev


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

ramongonzalez said:


> The best, more beautifu. most complicated, actuals, collectible and desirable seiko are the 6138:
> 
> 6138-0040 bullhead
> 
> ...


lets see some pictures then


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

spankone said:


> ramongonzalez said:
> 
> 
> > The best, more beautifu. most complicated, actuals, collectible and desirable seiko are the 6138:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

ramongonzalez said:


> 6138-3002


Since I've worn Gary's (Agent Orange) I have decided to make one of these my birth-year (and month) watch. So the hunt begins... ...managed to locate one from Feb 1973 but alas it was 12-months too young... ...could be a long wait...


----------



## winnei (Oct 6, 2008)

For me,its because I was given a Seiko 6309-7150 for my 18th.Its just coming up to its 28th birthday (ouch!) and is as good as ever.I used to wear it everyday to work,never any probs,had a new crystal and service in 2003 that's all.


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

spankone said:


> alot of people seem to really like them why and why monsters?


seiko's

the build quality

the reliability

the timekeeping / accuracy

the design

value for money

how many more reasons do you need?

as for monsters, well theyre not my favourite seiko, theres so many others i like more...

all the usuals, the samurai, the sumo, the 007, some of the new 5 divers look cool too...


----------



## doc_ab (Jul 9, 2008)

all the above. Just started watch collecting and first of all bought a rolex sub and have just bought my second seiko. Great looking, hard wearing, accurate, timeless, great variety and more.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Seiko are well made, reliable watches & their old automatic chronographs in particular are well cool however I personally prefer Citizens offerings both old & new, I`m not saying they are better it`s just, as I said that I prefer them 

BTW, don`t get me started on Seiko`s SKX Divers range :yucky: :thumbsdown:


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

pengelly said:


> spankone said:
> 
> 
> > alot of people seem to really like them why and why monsters?
> ...


Thats good then, cos i just bought an SKX009 from RLT, and 7002-7001 from another forum member, i have never owned these type before so just eagerly awaiting delivery


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

My current daily wearer is a Seiko Flightmaster which I bought new a couple of years back. The accuracy, the finish quality, the comfort, the functionality and the battery life are all very very good indeed, far better than a lot of other stuff available at the price. Also it looks expensive and technical and not like a sub-Â£1000 watch at all. I'll hang on to mine when I get an Omega and I'll probably wear it a lot too (for the dirtier jobs). Seiko's are great!


----------



## David P (Nov 14, 2008)

spankone said:


> alot of people seem to really like them why and why monsters?


Hi spankone! got the bug for seiko,s when I went to a garage sale and picked up an old 6105-8110 divers,and it all started from there! my latest one is a 6138-0030,love it,keeps me warm at night!!!

David


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Why Seikos? I only realised when I joined this forum that I've never bought anything else (!) Not a conscious decision - clearly - just something about the style, quality and PRICE that has appealed to me from day one.

I've now built a modest collection of five very different Seikos, from a funky 70s auto chrono (courtesy of RLT!) to an Orange Tuna. The whole lot probably cost less than Â£250 and every one is a cracker. Not sure too many other brands can deliver that kind of variety and VFM!!

Hmmm... must take some pictures of said watches one of these days...

Kevin


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

because they are good value. why the monster? well it a good watchand also ts a clasic imho


----------



## shaun (Aug 4, 2007)

they are very well made,

superb value,

own in house movement (how many companies can say that?).

good heritage,

extensive range - both design and price

hardly any "copy cat" products in their range

That's not bad to be going on with. I have a 6138-8020 and 6105 both superb watches and working very well for a 30 year old watch.


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is my first Seiko I bought it when in the Navy in guam I was in the US Navy that was in 1980 and it lasted the 22 years I was in the Navy.And it took a beating and keep on ticking.It's a Seiko quartz 7548-700 just got it relumed and crystal and bezel replaced and put a bracelet on it. I used a rubber strap for years.Now why Seiko's it has worked none stop for 28 years.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

river rat said:


> Here is my first Seiko I bought it when in the Navy in guam I was in the US Navy that was in 1980 and it lasted the 22 years I was in the Navy.And it took a beating and keep on ticking.It's a Seiko quartz 7548-700 just got it relumed and crystal and bezel replaced and put a bracelet on it. I used a rubber strap for years.Now why Seiko's it has worked none stop for 28 years.


Value for money mate :lol:


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Timetraveller said:


> river rat said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my first Seiko I bought it when in the Navy in guam I was in the US Navy that was in 1980 and it lasted the 22 years I was in the Navy.And it took a beating and keep on ticking.It's a Seiko quartz 7548-700 just got it relumed and crystal and bezel replaced and put a bracelet on it. I used a rubber strap for years.Now why Seiko's it has worked none stop for 28 years.
> ...


I wish I would of got one with the cushion case back then.And your right I got my moneys worth with this watch.


----------

